# Silly brake question (Domane 4.0)



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

So I have probably ~500 miles on my Domane now. I have a few issues with the bike that I am ready to address. I got rid of the Bont R1 tires (after a NASTY fall because the tires break away without warning), will be upgrading the handlebars to a wider ergo set and the biggest problem.... the no name terrible "alloy brakes."

The shifter/brake levers are the Tiagra 4600 set that came OEM. I want to upgrade the brake calipers to a new set of Shimano, in this case I am looking at a set of Ultegra 6800s. The question is about the fitting of the brakes. Are there different sizes of these brakes that I need to be aware of? The Shimano site doesn't really list different sizes, but the site I am ordering from calls them "short reach." 

Thanks for the advice/help.


----------



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

Not upgrading the shifters, just the brake calipers. The rest of the bits will have to wait. I have no problems with my Tiagra set, but the brakes are terrible as any of the reviews agree. I would just order a set of 5700 or even 6700, but I can put my hands on the 6800 for the same price as 5700 and actually less than 6700.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure those are what you want, provided you are also upgrading the drivetrain to accommodate the 11-speed shifters you are considering installing.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry about that. The 2nd paragraph of the OP made it read like you were doing shifters/levers.


----------



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes, yes it did. fixed it. Thanks.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

knight511 said:


> I got rid of the Bont R1 tires (after a NASTY fall because the *tires break away without warning*),


Have you ever ridden a road tire that didn't do this? Tell the truth...


----------



## knight511 (Feb 25, 2014)

The Contis I put on the bike. The R1s did not inspire any confidence dry much less wet. I am not talking about raining down water, I am talking very slightly damp pavement. I expect slicks to be slick in the rain, but not break away and put me down with an injury for a month by the morning's dew on concrete (not stripes, not manhole covers, etc).


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

pretty sure the Domane takes short reach brakes. 5700 are nice brakes. 6800 should be just as nice. I don't think you run into incompatibilities until you jump to Dura-Ace.


----------

